# What do you think of this?



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2013)

I was browsing the internet and i came across this website on "How to fight" and I found this particular page a little disturbing and I believe it sends the wrong message. What does everyone else think?

http://www.fight100.com/how-to-fight-at-school.html


----------



## K-man (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm amazed that anyone could write such crap.  To promote that drivel as something that you should do at school is going to insure an early suspension at the very least. And, his knife defence is awesome ...  as long as you have a chair!  If not you run away. Too bad if you just happened to be minding your little sister at the time.

What a jerk! :asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh.Dear.God.


----------



## shaGua (Aug 29, 2013)

maybe it should be called how to be the next bully


----------



## EddieCyrax (Aug 29, 2013)

I ditto the "WOW".


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2013)

K-man said:


> And, his knife defence is awesome ...  as long as you have a chair!  If not you run away. Too bad if you just happened to be minding your little sister at the time.



Yeah and too bad if the guy with the knife brushes the chair aside and still stabs you or if the length of the combination of the attackers knife and arm are not longer than the large but not too heavy chair.


----------



## lancero (Aug 29, 2013)

I think this video is fine just not presented well... This video gives one principle of others that is needed for personal protection unfortunately it lacks to state the  first principle, self awareness, awareness of your  surroundings and mental, emotional control... then comes the rest..   I agree every one should learn basic fighting techniques to defend themselves. Awareness may help avoid before being involved in such a situation in the first place.  But there are times you can not and will not be able to avoid to get dirty it and need to know what the next step is (put your hands up and ... fight)


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 29, 2013)

lancero said:


> I think this video is fine just not presented well...



  You are certainly entitled to your opinion. I however think that the entire page is just out and out stupid. The reasoning is very poor and the reactions are even worse. The author obviously had a hard time in school, and is unfamiliar with how to properly deal with kids.

  So, is that your site?


----------



## K-man (Aug 29, 2013)

lancero said:


> I think this video is fine just not presented well... This video gives one principle of others that is needed for personal protection unfortunately it lacks to state the  first principle, self awareness, awareness of your  surroundings and mental, emotional control... then comes the rest..   I agree every one should learn basic fighting techniques to defend themselves. Awareness may help avoid before being involved in such a situation in the first place.  But there are times you can not and will not be able to avoid to get dirty it and need to know what the next step is (put your hands up and ... fight)


As a MA video the strikes are fine. If I was going to be critical I would say he was leading with his chin, but that aside, the title is "_How to fight at school"._

Anyone who suggests you have to become a jock and fight everyone at school to gain respect is just plain irresponsible IMHO. More people gain respect by acting in a civil and friendly manner than by fighting. All that does is engender fear and loathing and at the end of the day there is always going to be someone bigger, stronger and faster. The entire scenario is deeply flawed and obviously put up by a young person with little martial arts knowledge or common sense.
:asian:


----------



## Takai (Aug 29, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Oh.Dear.God.



And a "Hail Mary" for good measure.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone who pushes the line that you have to fight and beat people up to get respect is either an idiot, an *******, or both.  He may claim that bullies are unlikely to come to his website, but in fact he is pushing the exact mindset which motivates bullies in the first place.


----------



## lancero (Aug 30, 2013)

pgsmith said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion. I however think that the entire page is just out and out stupid. The reasoning is very poor and the reactions are even worse. The author obviously had a hard time in school, and is unfamiliar with how to properly deal with kids.
> 
> So, is that your site?



 No Not my site.    I dont agree that fighting is the way out however it does not hurt to learn fighting techniques for defense.. I guess for those that have not dealt with gangs in their schools would not understand that.. In situations like that, sometimes putting up your dukes was the only way to protect yourself..   Sorry for offending anyone was not my intention...


----------



## lancero (Aug 30, 2013)

K-man said:


> As a MA video the strikes are fine. If I was going to be critical I would say he was leading with his chin, but that aside, the title is "_How to fight at school"._
> 
> Anyone who suggests you have to become a jock and fight everyone at school to gain respect is just plain irresponsible IMHO. More people gain respect by acting in a civil and friendly manner than by fighting. All that does is engender fear and loathing and at the end of the day there is always going to be someone bigger, stronger and faster. The entire scenario is deeply flawed and obviously put up by a young person with little martial arts knowledge or common sense.
> :asian:



With violence at schools its hard not to protect your self in an un civil manner once you have tried for many times... I guess for  those that have not dealt with gangs in their schools would not understand  that..
there are times in life that you just need to get down and dirty..  I always pray that it wont be that way..
 I dont agree that fighting is the way out however it  does not hurt to learn fighting techniques for defense..  In situations like that, sometimes putting up your dukes was the  only way to protect yourself..   Sorry for offending anyone was not my  intention...


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 31, 2013)

lancero said:


> In situations like that, sometimes putting up your dukes was the  only way to protect yourself..   Sorry for offending anyone was not my  intention...



In my experience bullies will leave you alone once they see you will stand up for yourself, unfortunately that sometimes means that you have to use physical force to defend yourself. When I was in high school there was this Karate guy who used to pick on me but after I got into a fight with someone else, even though I lost, he never picked on me again and was even friendly towards me afterwards.


----------



## K-man (Aug 31, 2013)

lancero said:


> With violence at schools its hard not to protect your self in an un civil manner once you have tried for many times... I guess for  those that have not dealt with gangs in their schools would not understand  that..
> there are times in life that you just need to get down and dirty..  I always pray that it wont be that way..
> I dont agree that fighting is the way out however it  does not hurt to learn fighting techniques for defense..  In situations like that, sometimes putting up your dukes was the  only way to protect yourself..   Sorry for offending anyone was not my  intention...


Mmm! We have very little of that sort of issue here although there is obviously bullying in different forms. However, if a kid was to do what is advocated on this website he would end up suspended from school and probably defending himself in a children's court. I wouldn't have thought any first world country would tolerate such behaviour.

From a slightly different point of view, I no longer have a children's class. I do however have one young student.who has been with me for two years and is now 16.  I doubt that he has ever been in a fight at school. He isn't that sort of kid. But, it would be highly unlikely that anyone would ever pick on him because he has the confidence in his bearing from his ability.

No offence taken, just I think the premise is wrong. If schools are really that bad, parents, teachers and school authorities should be doing a whole lot more. To suggest that kids should take matters into their own hands in this way is just asking for major problems both now and in the kid's future. If violence becomes the answer at school, it then becomes the answer in the workplace and even worse, in the home. 
:asian:


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 3, 2013)

lancero said:


> No Not my site. I dont agree that fighting is the way out however it does not hurt to learn fighting techniques for defense.. I guess for those that have not dealt with gangs in their schools would not understand that.. In situations like that, sometimes putting up your dukes was the only way to protect yourself.. Sorry for offending anyone was not my intention...



  No offense. I grew up a white kid in a poor Mexican neighborhood. I know all about gangs and defending yourself. However, the "self defense" that was on that web page, as well as the entire ideology, was simply stupid. There are far better ways to handle both bullies and self defense. If an unsuspecting school age person were to follow the advice given on that page, they would simply end up in more dangerous fights while going to an alternative education school.


----------

